
How do founders initially split equity? - BIackSwan
https://startupsanonymous.com/question/how-do-founders-initially-split-equity/
======
kartikkumar
This is a very relevant question to the startup I'm involved with now. We just
registered the business at the chamber of commerce yesterday: it's myself and
one other person. Fact of the matter is that I'm going to be initially working
on the startup part-time and my partner is thinking of going in full-time.

After giving it a lot of thought, we've decided to go with a 50-50 equity
split and to differentiate on the basis of salary. Essentially, I've agreed to
no salary for the first 12 months at the least, since I'm going to be paid
well by my full-time job. My partner will take a salary to make ends meet in
that period. We are both happy with this setup at the moment, but if anyone
has any ideas of pitfalls that we should avoid, I'd love to hear from you.

